# 100 amp meter sockets



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking through my milbank catalog i noticed the only 100 amp meter socket listed is for solar. The smallest residential meter socket in the North East regional catalog is 125 amp. I did not call the supply house yet but im wondering if anybody else noticed this? 

I have a small 100 amp service to change in 2 weeks and i will be posting pics of my highly dangerous SE cable install :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i just called concord electric and model number U7487 Ringless 100 amp meter socket is 30 dollars. the model number U7487 meter socket in the catalog is a 125 amp 4 terminal ringless socket. 

little things like this make me second guess myself sometimes.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

nanu7 said:


> I really shared useful information with us RV is
> Smallest home and those want to perches this
> So visit this site.



:001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> I have a small 100 amp service to change in 2 weeks and i will be posting pics of my highly dangerous SE cable install :thumbsup:


Sleave it in 2" RMC the we will be impressed..:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Sleave it in 2" RMC the we will be impressed..:laughing:


im going to use 4" PVC coated rigid


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

We always just use a 200 amp socket with the bypass.


----------

